

Product Team Antipatterns - allanberger
http://www.allanberger.com/post/35054897217/anti-patterns-of-lean-ux

======
allanberger
Have you made an experience based upon one of the topics mentioned in this
article? Do you know some Product Team Anti-Patterns everybody should be aware
of? I’d love to hear your opinion.

